# Chechnya : Homemade Firepower



## JBS (May 16, 2009)

Scavenged parts and often fully custom, one of a kind pieces, these home-made weapons were seized by Russian forces.

Some are fully automatic.


----------



## RackMaster (May 16, 2009)

There's some crazy looking pieces there.  Some I'd be curious and shared as shit at the same time to fire.


----------



## Centermass (May 16, 2009)

Next on the home made menu is CLP/Breakfree, LSA, scotchbrite pads, bluing materials and cleaning kits. :uhh:

Vodka comes first.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 16, 2009)

Holy Crap


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 16, 2009)

That’s actually pretty interesting in the since that the weapons are being produced by less then expert people. I would be very interested to know what level of operational use these weapons are being used in, particularly the single shot .50 cal “looking” rifle. 

Look’s like a lot of shade tree building, but the effectiveness of the weapons is intriguing.


----------



## riptide (May 17, 2009)

I would not have the patience or the skill to create such things haha.


----------



## QC (May 17, 2009)

I guess necessity_ is_ the mother of invention. I wonder if they pack ammo their own as well.


----------



## arizonaguide (May 17, 2009)

WTF? Another Taurus/Beretta Knockoff. $499.99


----------



## QC (May 17, 2009)

Put enough rounds through it and I reckon it would melt.


----------



## Pete S (May 17, 2009)

I'm surprised more weapons like this haven't been seen in the US.
The Sten and PPS-43 could made in a garage. 

Any more info on these? 
I'd like to know more about the one at top left. 
Grenade launcher?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 17, 2009)

Centermass said:


> Next on the home made menu is CLP/Breakfree, LSA, scotchbrite pads, bluing materials and cleaning kits. :uhh:
> 
> Vodka comes first.




lol, I was thinking a few cans of WD-30   People are resourceful.


----------



## Robal2pl (May 18, 2009)

Yes, that thing in top left corner is a grenade launcher , for standard 40mm russian grenades. The all of them seem to use typical soviet/russian ammo 9 Mak, 7,62x39, etc.
BTW the MG at the bottom pic seems not to be homemade - rather 12,7 DShK or DShKM HMG

Robal2pl


----------

